# downloading and extracting iso game files



## redoc13 (Oct 25, 2006)

hello i downloaded game files and they are in iso format, so i downloaded ultraiso from c-net and i don't know the procedure to make this work can somedy advise me on the procedure


----------



## jfk_gsr (Oct 25, 2006)

download daemon tool, this is a virtual drive. You just have to mount the ISO on it. That it


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Are these legally downloaded games? It doesn't really sound like it. If they are not, we cannot help you, we do not provide support for illegal software.


----------



## jfk_gsr (Oct 25, 2006)

sorry for that:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since that question was answered, I think we'll close this thread. :smile:


----------

